# Maxolen #9 Super 3 Wax Polish



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Maxonlen #9 Super 3 Wax Polish

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Super 3in1 polish is a great all rounder and can be used on all types of paint new and old, this unique polish has 3 steps in 1 application, paint cleanser, polish and a blend of 3 natural waxes to seal and gloss the surface so is ideal for a quick once over.

Essentially it is an all in one (AIO) type product, which to me sounds fantastic. I get a bit lazy on my Dad's car at times and so an AIO is just the answer.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Black Nissan Tiida, 10 plate.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Well, I like it it a lot and the finish seriously impressed me. The car hadn't been cleaned in nearly 4 months and I had actually forgot it was black. I set about washing it but time was tight and so there was no claying.

Here is how the car looked - before washing and this was the good side:









Not to worry, after it was dry I burst up super 3 wax polish and set about the car with this and a MF applicator - buffed off with a eurow towel.

In terms of use, it spread nicely and hazed in good time. Removal of the residue was easy as you like and left behind was a superb finish. I'll let the pictures do the talking.


























































*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

It looks like another fantastic addition to the Maxolen range. If like me at times you can't get through all the stages or even if you have some cars you maintain that you don't have days to clean then you can use this product and not have to compromise in terms of finish and performance. I was genuinely impressed by the finish left, you'd have thought I had spent hours on it. Bear in mind that this finish is on a car which has never been machined and has some lovely dealer swirls.

£14.99 for 500ml is great value, it isn't a high price to pay for an AIO that seriously delivered. I used it by hand but this stuff must come to life even more by machine!

Thanks to Pat @ Maxolen for supplying this.


----------

